# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Hương vị món ăn Tokyo tại Asahi sushi 76 Triệu Việt Vương

## hoatieu

*Ramen Tokyo, Ramen há cảo, tempura, cơm nắm nướng, soup miso* và các món nướng, món lẩu … không chỉ là tinh hoa ẩm thực Tokyo mà còn chứa đựng linh hồn *ẩm thực Nhật Bản*.
Những người Nhật và du khách sành ăn khi đến Tokyo có thể vui vẻ đứng xếp hàng giờ, đợi có được chỗ ngồi trong một nhà hàng lớn để nếm thử một món ăn thượng hạng nào đó. Thành phố này có vô số những đặc sản mời gọi bạn khám phá.
*Ramen* là món ăn được người dân nơi đây và du khách yêu thích. Ramen nghĩa là “những sợi mì nối dài”. Một bát tô lớn bằng gốm tỏa khói mời gọi, với những sợi mì tươi vàng óng ánh, những lát thịt xá xíu mỏng đều, thịt gà trắng ngà, tôm biển màu hồng, trứng chiên và trứng luộc lòng đào, tảo biển màu xanh sẫm gợi cảm giác mát lành, được trang điểm bằng dưa leo, hành, bắp… *Mỳ Ramen* chính là linh hồn của ẩm thực Tokyo, là một trong những món ăn quốc hồn, quốc túy của người Nhật. Năm 1994, bảo tàng Ramen được xây dựng tại thành phố Yokohaman, cách phía Tây thành phố này 30 phút đi bằng tàu điện.

Ramen TokyoMón cơm nắm nướng có hình như núi Phú Sĩ, được nướng trên vỉ than hoa dần trở nên vàng ruộm, thơm phức mùi dầu vừng, lớp vỏ giòn bên ngoài “giấu” những hạt cơm nóng hổi và mềm dẻo bên trong một cách tuyệt hảo.

Cơm nắm nướng nhân trứng cá tuyết.Trong tiết trời se lạnh của mùa thu, một chén *Soup miso* nóng theo đúng “Phong vị Tokyo” không gì hợp hơn. Vị thơm đặc biệt của tương đậu nành và lá rong biển, vài miếng đậu phụ tươi nhỏ và rắc thêm ít hành lá, thế là có một bát súp thanh ngọt, nhẹ nhàng đem lại cảm giác rất thư thái cho bữa ăn.

_Soup miso rong biển._

Tempura tôm nhậtTempura Tokyo như một món quà bí mật, vàng ươm như nắng thu. Tempura hấp dẫn bởi lớp bột chiên vàng và giòn tan bao ngoài, vị thơm ngon của phần nguyên liệu bên trong, hòa trộn cùng vị thanh mát của nước chấm.
Hãy đến *Triều Nhật Asahi* để khám phá những món ăn trong thực đơn “Phong vị Tokyo” do chính tay bếp trưởng người Nhật lựa chọn, mà không cần phải chờ một dịp nào đó bay sang Tokyo mới được thưởng những thức hương vị này.

*Nhà hàng Nhật: Asahi Sushi: 288 Bà Triệu, Hà Nội.
Website: http://asahisushi.vn
Nhà hàng Asahi Hot Pot: 76 Triệu Việt Vương, Hà Nội.
Hotline: 0902 286 286*

----------

